# cost to get to baby beach?



## Mike S (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be staying at the Marriott Surf Club in Aruba and wanted to know how much it would cost to get to baby beach by taxi or bus. We'll want to snorkel there a few days and I'm trying to decide to rent a car or not for 4-5days. Can't think of what else I'd need a car for other than grocery shopping.
Thanks


----------



## urple2 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what it would cost to get to and from baby beach via a cab but I think it wouldn't be cheap. This is at the furthest end of the island and traffic could ring up the ticker also. I rented a car for 200 a week total. I didnt need it the whole week but we enjoyed driving around the island looking at the touristee things to see.

You may want to consider renting a few days from the marriott. They do have a rental agency on site but I don't know of the pricing and whether it's necessary for advance reservations.


----------



## Conan (Mar 1, 2010)

With the refinery having shut down, the housing areas in that vicinity are about 90% abandoned. Personal safety might be OK, but I'd spend my snorkel time worrying about whether I'd find my car and possessions intact when I was done.

On this image the refinery is at top left and baby beach is at bottom right, a little more than a mile apart.
http://www.bing.com/maps/explore/default.aspx#/2bcmnz5bprdr43ll


----------



## m61376 (Mar 1, 2010)

My husband found that the snorkeling at Malmok and Arashi, in that order, was much better than at Baby Beach and of course they are much closer. baby Beach is beautiful, but if you're really interested in snorkeling those are much better and only a few miles North of the SC.


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 1, 2010)

We went to Baby Beach one time and it was quite a drive. When we got there, it didn't really seem worth it. I would be just as happy enjoying some of the other beaches or a snorkling excursion.


----------



## Hercules325 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Taxi Fare*

This will also be our first time in Aruba and we'll be staying at the Aruba Surf Club.

I just found taxi info. on the website listed below.  Page 5 list taxi fares for the popular places.  It's $44 for a taxi from the hi-rise hotel to Baby Beach.

http://www.visitaruba.com/readBlob.do?id=1670


----------



## LDT (Mar 2, 2010)

If you are going soon you need to be aware that they are working on the road to Baby Beach.  We were there in early Feb and tried to take some friends and could not find our way.  The detour was not marked and we have been there many times during our ten trips.

But if you do decide to go, rent a car.


----------



## DVB42 (Mar 2, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> We went to Baby Beach one time and it was quite a drive. When we got there, it didn't really seem worth it. I would be just as happy enjoying some of the other beaches or a snorkling excursion.



I agree. Baby Beach is not worth the long taxi ride.


----------



## tombo (Mar 2, 2010)

Rent a car period!. I drove all over the Island and loved it. A couple of the best Restaurants are far away from your resort near Baby Beach (Old Man and the Sea, Flying Fishbone). There are many great sights to drive to like the caves with Petroglyphs on the walls, the fallen natural bridge, the blow hole, the lighthouse, the donkey sanctuary, the ostriche farm, miles of desrt with cactus in the National Park, the lourdes grottos, getting groceries, shopping downtown, the lighthouse, the church by the sea (forgot the name), snorkeling at Baby Beach, and at Malmok and Arashi. Seeing the fishermen's huts and watching the windsurfers, driving on miles and miles of dirt roads by the ocean with views unobstructed by people or buildings (back side of isalnd is dirt roads and nothing more),stacking coral rocks into pryramids and making wishes (you get to look for your stack when you come back the next time), and so many more things we did and places we went thanks to a rental car. Not to mention that many rental car companies will meet you at the airport and allow you to drop it off at the airport saving you cab fare 2 times almost paying for the rental on the round trip from the airport to your resort and back alone. If you add in a couple of trips to restaurants and the grocery store having a rental car is cheaper than not having a rental and using cabs to get around, and a lot more convenient. 

When I go back to Aruba the next time (which I will do for sure because I love Aruba), I will rent a car for my entire stay without a doubt.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2010)

Been to Baby Beach and the snorkeling is just not worth the hassle getting there.  The best thing about that area is Rogers Beach Bar and the garlic shrimp with ice cold drinks.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 4, 2010)

We took a tour of the island which stopped at baby beach for a few hours.  If you go there and swim be careful.  The water is extremely deceptively calm and you can find yourself in deep without realizing it.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone
Anyone know the name of the rental agency in Marriott?


----------



## shar (Mar 16, 2010)

Bucky

 Not sure when you were last down in the area of Rogers Beach, but we were there July 2009 and the beach bar was closed.  We were so disappointed. Locals said it had closed in Sept 2008.  Told us they were to be building condos on the location.

Do you know something about opening since then?  

Shar


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 16, 2010)

Agree with others so far that Baby Beach is not something I'd try to return to.  After Malmok, it was a disappointment.  I would definitely get a rental car--it's easy to get around and fun to visit the sights and various restaurants.


----------



## tombo (Mar 17, 2010)

I like Tropic Car and get the 5 day special for $145  ( http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com/ )  . 

When we arrive on Saturday we get a cab to the resort allowing us to enjoy some relaxing drinks on the plane without worrying about driving after drinking. Then we spend two days relaxing at the resort and walking to other resorts and nearby restaurants. On Monday I meet tropic at the lobby and  they hand me the keys, I sign the rental agreement, and I have a car and I am ready to go and explore the Island for 5 days. Then Saturday at the airport they pick the car up from me at the curb where we unload luggage and we are done. No shuttles, no waiting in line at a rental counter, simply a cheap easy car rental process which I will use again on my next trip to Aruba (2011 if things go as planned).


----------



## jadejar (Mar 17, 2010)

We also use Tropic and have always been very happy with the service and rental price.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 18, 2010)

*car rental in aruba*

I e-mailed a few places. We need a big vehicle since they'll be 6 of us. Are all the rentals in Aruba older cars? Seems like it from the few places I contacted.
Don't really want to rent something beat up.
Thanks


----------



## shar (Mar 22, 2010)

Tropic rental just confirmed us for two weeks at a total cost of $300. We have rented from them for several years and are very happy with their service and cars.

Shar


----------



## m61376 (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike S said:


> I e-mailed a few places. We need a big vehicle since they'll be 6 of us. Are all the rentals in Aruba older cars? Seems like it from the few places I contacted.
> Don't really want to rent something beat up.
> Thanks



We've rented minivans from Royalaruba several times. The rental cars in Aruba are not new cars like you are used to getting here, and will have their share of dings and scratches. The ones we have rented while not new, have been clean and ran without a problem.


----------

